# Go fly a kite.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 14, 2016)

I saw my neighbor trying to get a kite in the air yesterday for his young son and it brought back a nice memory from the 50's of my Dad making me a very big one out of paper bags. After he made the frame and it was all together he let me color it. I used my crayons to make different color stripes. When the day arrived we went to an open field and he ran his legs off trying to launch it. After adjusting the tail,up it went. It flew so high I could barely see it. He then somehow attached a little piece of paper to the string and it went up to meet the kite. We had a great time that day and I can just imagine how tired he must have been but we both went home happy. I think he enjoyed flying it as much as I did. Anyone else have fun flying kites?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes, Ruth, I have flown kites long ago and it was so much fun.  Watching that kite go high in the sky and running around with it
was such fun!!


----------



## Hanfonius (Jun 15, 2016)

When my son was a young lad,  I took him into the fields and flew a kite with him.   It was a special moment for both of us.

The next day,  we went out again.   A neighbour had bought his son a kite,  and all four of us flew them.

Within a week,  there must have been twenty of us...

It was a great way of bonding families....


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 15, 2016)

When my two kids were young I once got a book out of the library, all about making kites. I tried a couple of designs, using plastic bin liners as material. Both of them were brilliantly successful. Soaring straight up as soon as I released them.
Not at all like the ones you buy in toy shops which never seemed to work.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh yes and thanks for reminding me, wow.  A bunch of us kids would peddle our bikes down to the local grocery store where we could buy a kite and a ball of string for around 25 cents. Then down to a large open field just north of where we lived and flew them. That was a lot of fun back then.


----------

